# Cracking my DVR Expander case



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I had the need to crack open the Tivo My DVR Expander case and wanted the approach of not destroying it.
















After ripping out the rubber surrounding the edges.....








I used paper clips to help depress the 2 flanges in the front, while I slid the back out.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)




----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I tried to re-purpose the drive for use with my PC but after initializing, the format failed to complete.

This DVR Expander was attached to my Tivo HD for about 3 yrs before it started to fail. I had to remove and upgrade the THD to 1TB.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I guess the drive really was bad which explains why it wouldn't take a format.

3 years is good but I would hate to lose all those recordings... Sorry about that.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I upgraded the THD months ago and put the expander in the closet since. I was hoping I can use the drive on my PC because I now have a SATA removable drive bay installed for instant HD installs without having to open the PC covers.


----------

